# Hows My Fishes Diet Look ? Any Thing I Should Add?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I feed them twice a day right now, I rotate what I feed them but I don't have any order. I also have other fish living with them right now. So they all pretty much eat the same thing, my other fish are in my Sig and they are all in the same tank.
Frozen Brine shrimp, blood worms, beef hearts, krill and Frozen Super Carnivore. (Omega One)
I Also Feed Freeze Dried Bloodworms, krill, brine shrimp and tubfliex worms. (Hikari and omega one I have them both)
I feed Hikari Gold, Omega One Medium Cichlid Sticks and Shrimp Pellets.
I feed wardelys Tropical Fish Flakes.
I also have Raw Fresh Shrimp and silversides.
I also have different types of Algae wafers that they will eat also.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks pretty well rounded to me...
I can't think of anything I'd recommend that would be better than what you're doing.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I am going to intro some white fresh fish from food store one of these days, just havent got a chance to get there in a while. GF does the food shopping and id rather pic it out my self.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

By what you posted I assume your fish are about 2"?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah there about 2 Inch I would say at this point. Growing fast and they are getting some nice color, the four are all about the same size at this point. My Last four I had one that was much bigger then the others, 2 where about the same size and the fourth was quite a bit smaller.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im not gunna lie that is more variety than i feed or have fed mine...i just to omega one pellets raw shrimp and the occasional danio or tetra...


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not going to lie it gets expensive. and once they get bigger itll prob be just pellets, shrimp and some white fish.


----------



## green tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

my mannies lunchbox. .feed him other stuff too lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ How big is your manny?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope that lasts a while. Whats all in there?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

A lot better then mine haha

My rhom only eats tilapia (I sneak in vitachem/pellets)
My reds eat anything but I only feed shrimp/tilapia (vitachem)


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Which of these foods do you think I should start to phase out after they get older? the freeze dried brine shrimp seems to make a mess and the P's dont seem to like it as much as they did when younger and the blood worms seem small ( this is freeze dried only I am talking about the frozen ones are still fine )


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sounds like you guys take this feeding very seriously. I feed tialpia, and shrimp. Thats it.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My Guys havent been a fan of tialpia just yet.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

green tiger

i wanna see that manny pics , if thats his lunch box , that gotta be some big ass fish


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

What are those fish in that bucket?


----------

